# Gentoo hangt bij rebooten.

## XionZ

Beste forummers,

Als ik mijn systeem wil rebooten krijg ik: 'The system is going down for reboot NOW!', en verder niets. Hij blijft hangen.

Ik zit via SSH dus ik kan helaas niet proberen of een shutdown wel werkt.

Heeft iemand enig idee waar de fout zit?

Gr,

XionZ

----------

## GuidoJ

In mijn ervaring zie je over een SSH verbinding verder ook niets. Op het moment dat tijdens de reboot de SSH server wordt gestopt hangt jouw SSH verbinding met de het systeem. Nadat een timeout is verstreken of het systeem weer terug is komt de terminal sessie weer tot leven. Als het systeem opnieuw is opgestart kan je weer een SSH verbinding maken. Misschien gaat het dus helemaal niet fout?

----------

## XionZ

Dat dacht ik ook al, maar meteen bij het reboot command kan ik weer een nieuwe SSH sessie starten.

----------

## Sub Zero

Dus... Hij is niet gereboot en alles blijft vrolijk voort draaien? Handig... Kan iemand nooit je bak herstarten om je uptime te verknoeien  :Cool: 

----------

## XionZ

Hehe. Ik heb het al (tijdelijk) opgelost door acpi uit te schakelen  :Smile: .

----------

